# How to mix humic acid?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What's the best way to mix powdered humic acid to spray with a hose end sprayer? Use water? Water and shampoo?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Water and the drill attachment. When I mix dry soluble Humic, that gets done in a bucket. Then the black goo is transferred to the application device. How I do it is start the water agitating, then slowly pour in the dry stuff. Those 5 quart plastic containers from the hardware store for paints work well.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I mix mine the way @Greendoc does. I use a 5 gallon bucket, warm water, and a paint mixer. I keep the mixer on the bottom of the bucket for a few seconds then raise and lower it for about a minute.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Put it in the toilet and flush. That will mix not only mix it, but it will also give you proof positive that you're throwing money down the toilet.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

There's not a temperature restriction with humic acid?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Just know that it will stain the grass black unless it is watered in.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I guess I will pick up a pain mixer, then.

So just warm water is fine? And what mixing ratios allow it to be thin enough to be sprayed with a hose end or tank sprayer but are also concentrated enough to do something for the soil?

Edit: paint mixer. No idea what a pain mixer is.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

@Green I followed another members advice and made a concentrate. 8 oz of humic/fulvic/kelp powder mixed into a gallon of water. Then use 3 oz of concentrate per K.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> @Green I followed another members advice and made a concentrate. 8 oz of humic/fulvic/kelp powder mixed into a gallon of water. Then use 3 oz of concentrate per K.


Thanks. That matters because if it's too thick, it won't spray well. I'll do something along those lines but omit the Kelp, which I heard could be stressful in the Summer.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Yeah like other s mentioned, get you one of those agitators that hooks on a drill.I got mine from lowes for like $7. Its located in the paint section

What I do is mix my powdered humic in a 5 gallon bucket of water.Then I pour into my tank sprayer.I use a funnel with a screen filter that catches all the big stuff.You can get these at walmart for $10, they are in the auto/oil section..I also have another filter at the bottom of my tank sprayer.Doing it this way I havent had any issues


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Green I purchased this one because it's plastic and won't scratch up what you're mixing in. Also the round ring that goes all the way around the blades makes it so when you hit the side of the bucket or tank, it doesn't bounce around from hitting the impeller blades.

Red Devil 4065 Speed Demon 1 Gallon Paint Mixer


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Green I purchased this one because it's plastic and won't scratch up what you're mixing in. Also the round ring that goes all the way around the blades makes it so when you hit the side of the bucket or tank, it doesn't bounce around from hitting the impeller blades.
> 
> Red Devil 4065 Speed Demon 1 Gallon Paint Mixer


That's cool. Looks like it has a handle for hand mixing...guessing it's removable for drill attachment?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Spot on. The hook is for hanging it up, and is removable for inserting into the drill chuck.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Which humic acid is everyone using? Kelp4less.extreme?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Either GCF products or kelp4less fulvic/humic/kelp blend. Their extreme blend has N and that isn't always optimal. Their other blend is good year round and you can use your own N sources.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Which humic acid is everyone using? Kelp4less.extreme?


I recently purchased "Hyphalink Nourish" from Organic Approach. It's about 2lbs of the same mix for almost the same price as 1lb from kelp4less. They haven't responded on the mix of %, but I will follow their recommendations on dosage and time will tell how it works.


----------

